# Mystery Instruments



## ProudKerman (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi 

Here are some Instruments I haven't been able to ID maybe someone recognizes them.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Park (Aug 13, 2015)

I can see what the others are, but the top one maybe an airspeed indicator?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2015)

The top one is a pressure gauge (note the "PSI" marking on the instrument face). My guess is hydraulic although depending on the aircraft, pressure fueling could see some pretty high pressures IIRC.

the rest are pretty much self explanatory...


----------



## ProudKerman (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah sorry guys probably should have explained better but I'm trying to figure out what aircraft they may be off my Instrument Schedule doesn't list them. The fuel gauge is a pretty common looking type but I can't see any 96 gal ones in my handbook and the part numbers dont match. The others I'm not sure what they could be off especially the fuel gauge with the white background, I've never seen anything like it, maybe a ground vehicle? Looks aircraft but you never know.
Thanks


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2015)

Looked up on 'Aunty Google', and Smiths Aircraft Instruments (based in London) supplied the British aviation industry wih 'all aircraft instruments'. So something British.

From Smiths Aircraft Instruments :

Smiths Aircraft Instruments
1938. Ref AA below

of Cricklewood Works, London, NW2

1937 Part of the Aircraft and Marine Instruments Group of S. Smith and Sons (Motor Accessories) Ltd[1].

1937 Manufacturers and suppliers of aircraft instruments and accessories. "Essex" Fire Extinguishers. "Frazer-Nash" Wing-Tip Flare Device. "Harley" Aircraft Landing Lamps. Sole Concessionaires of "Husun" Navigational Instruments.

1939 See Aircraft Industry Suppliers

1944 Private company.

1944 One of 4 divisions of S. Smith and Sons (England) Ltd[2]:

1961 Manufacturers of all types of meters and instruments for aircraft. 



Wartime suppliers write-up 1939 Suppliers to the Aircraft Industry

Smiths Aircraft Instruments, Cricklewood Works, London, N.W.2, the well-known specialists in the design and manufacture of all aircraft instruments from switches to the famous " Smith " Automatic Pilot.

The Smith Undercarriage Position Indicator has aroused a great deal of interest and is being standardised on many machines. It is completely self-contained with a screening device for night flying.

The Smith Remote Reading Equipment has recently been put on the market to meet the need for recording on the instrument panel the movement of such devices as flaps, retractable undercarriages, petrol-floa mechanisms.


----------



## Milosh (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiths is an British company.

What British a/c had a fuel tank of 96gal?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2015)

Milosh said:


> Smiths is an British company.
> 
> What British a/c had a fuel tank of 96gal?



Spitfire Mk.VIII?

Geo


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 29, 2015)

What British a/c had a fuel tank of 96gal?

DeHavilland Vampire fuselage tank


----------

